# suche doku, devel für gentoo

## Treborius

hallo leute,

ich habe nach 3 jahren arbeit als blöder window-admin nun wieder als programmierer angefangen,

und bin wieder voll bei gentoo dabei

ich würde nun gerne eine doku haben, wie man für gentoo patches erstellt

inhalt sollte sein :

- wie erstelle ich ein overlay, indem ich meine patches testen kann

- wie benutzt man diff und patch richtig (kann ich bis heute nicht richtig, habe immer mit cvs und svn gearbeitet, da entfällt das)

- wie schreibe ich ebuilds (dafür gibts aber schon ein offizielles howto)

- bugzilla usw sind ja dann trivial

könnte vielleicht ein dev diesen thread übernehmen, oder mir tipps geben?

oder gibt es vielleicht sogar schon so eine dokumentation?

es ärgert mich immer dermassen, wenn man einen compiler-error bekommt, der total trivial ist 

aber man hat einfach kein overlay und keine ahnung wie man am besten eine gentoo-devel umgebung baut

ich denke viele die ~x86 fahren, könnten viel für gentoo besteuern, wenn es so ein howto gäbe

würde mich über antworten freuen

----------

## boospy

Ja, das suche ich auch, und so richtig fündig bin ich nicht geworden, z.B. Ebuildbau, ich hab da Grundsätze, und Ansätze, aber nix spezifisches gefunden. Naja, es gibt dann noch:

http://devmanual.gentoo.org/

Hier sind sehr viele Dinge gut erklärt, aber da muss ich mich wohl länger einlesen.

lg

boospy

----------

## tomk

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

